# What is your most treasured or difficult to find Steinhart?



## Eodtech

Hello Everyone - 

I was just looking at and wearing my favorite Steinhart tonight and I was thinking how lucky I was to own it. It prompted me to think about what you all thought was your most treasured Steinhart. I have been hunting and collecting Steinhart's for a few years now. I really appreciate the quality, value and design of what Steinhart has produced over the years. I know many of you have been collecting for a lot longer than I have and hoped that you would share your favorite or most difficult to acquire piece. 

The watch I am wearing tonight is my Black Sea. It is an incredibly beautiful and amazingly designed watch. I find myself looking at it all the time even if I'm not wearing it. If I cold figure out how to post a pic I would share it with you guys.

Thank you in advance and I can't wait to hear all about your most precious Steinhart's..!!!

Bob.


----------



## roguehog

Wanna share but cant post hahah. It's black and its 47


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge

I regret selling my 39mm GMT pepsi. Not to be had anymore.


----------



## Eodtech

I know what you mean wemedge. I had all of the 39mm GMT's and a few 39mm Ocean 1's too. They were lost in a move, long story. I still have a few 39mm's now and I love wearing them. But you are right, they are pretty scarce these days.


----------



## yankeexpress

OVM-DLC


----------



## roguehog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Looks like the DLC's are popular tonight. I really love mine too. I always get lots of compliments every time I wear it.


----------



## noregrets

I think my favorite Steini (and quite difficult to find) was the Grand Prix. She has since moved on to a new owner but will always have a special place in my heart.

















A close second would be the just-as-rare Le Mans Heritage (since moved on as well):

















What a privilege it was to own these stunning pieces, however briefly, and kudos to Gunter for his creations.


----------



## TJ Boogie

Wemedge you a fan of Hemingway? 

Bob, my most treasured Steinhart to date is my Ocean One Legacy. Most difficult (impossible) for me to find is a 39mm pepsi GMT.

I'm new to Steinhart in the last 6 months, and I find his propositions amazing. I'm happy to be on board for his future offerings.


----------



## gdb1960

noregrets said:


> I think my favorite Steini (and quite difficult to find) was the Grand Prix. She has since moved on to a new owner but will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> View attachment 10335170
> 
> 
> View attachment 10335178
> 
> 
> A close second would be the just-as-rare Le Mans Heritage (since moved on as well):
> 
> View attachment 10335194
> 
> 
> View attachment 10335202
> 
> 
> What a privilege it was to own these stunning pieces, however briefly, and kudos to Gunter for his creations.


I didn't realize that you had sold them. They are both total stunners. Did the model cars go with them? 

Sent from my iPhone using a long series of ones and zeros.


----------



## noregrets

gdb1960 said:


> I didn't realize that you had sold them. They are both total stunners. Did the model cars go with them?


Thanks brother. Haha, no I kept the model cars in case I ever owned the watches again.

I had to raise some cash to support a business venture and it was time to refresh the collection anyway. I still have three Steinis though which I treasure and should post pictures of more often...


----------



## wemedge

TJ Boogie said:


> Wemedge you a fan of Hemingway?
> 
> Bob, my most treasured Steinhart to date is my Ocean One Legacy. Most difficult (impossible) for me to find is a 39mm pepsi GMT.
> 
> I'm new to Steinhart in the last 6 months, and I find his propositions amazing. I'm happy to be on board for his future offerings.


I am indeed a Hemingway fan. Here's to Papa.


----------



## Eodtech

I totally agree with that noregrets, I just picked up a Grand Prix a few months ago and It is an incredible example of Gunther's design magic. Again, I was very fortunate to acquire that one as well. Its amazingly wearable for a larger than average watch. One of my absolute favorites as well...!!


----------



## rrrrrlll

noregrets said:


> I think my favorite Steini (and quite difficult to find) was the Grand Prix. She has since moved on to a new owner but will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> View attachment 10335170


That one look nice. and it's a nice photo.

My most treasured one is the OVM Maxi LE.

And I am thinking there should be a lot of private models that have no photos posted publicly.


----------



## Eodtech

rrrrrlll, i don't wear either of my OVM Maxi LE's at all. They stay NIB in their padded cases and only come out to show friends on occasion. I would love to find one I could wear. I just don't want to wear the ones I have because they are super special editions to me. 

And I would love to know more about the aforementioned "Private Models" you are referencing :-x


----------



## TJ Boogie

Quite so Wemedge my friend - Cheers.


----------



## Watchfreek

Eodtech said:


> And I would love to know more about the aforementioned "Private Models" you are referencing :-x


Every now and then I see a 1 or 2 pcs LE posted by someone. Now those are truly "private". I'm sure there are a lot more we've not seen and I wonder how one commissions those. Probably not cheap though. Besides limited variants of production models (roguehog, Bob and Todd will know what I'm talking about 😜) there was recently a nice one off small (<10) production called "Race Track" made for a small group (I think) in Germany. It is a DLC, Aviation cased motor racing themed piece.


----------



## noregrets

Eodtech said:


> rrrrrlll, i don't wear either of my OVM Maxi LE's at all. They stay NIB in their padded cases and only come out to show friends on occasion. I would love to find one I could wear. I just don't want to wear the ones I have because they are super special editions to me.


Watches are made to be worn my friend.


----------



## Watchfreek

noregrets said:


> Watches are made to be worn my friend.


I make an exception for DLC ones which are prone to scratches and impossible to repair (cheaply), especially when they're super special. Right, Richard? 😛


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Eodtech

Yes they are and I wear all of my other ones. If I could wear more than one at a time, I totally would :-d I just keep those separate because of how I got them. Its a personal story and they mean a lot to me. Thats why I would love to get one I could wear because I love how they look and feel on my wrist.

Awesome watches indeed...


----------



## Watchfreek

Eodtech said:


> Yes they are and I wear all of my other ones. If I could wear more than one at a time, I totally would :-d I just keep those separate because of how I got them. Its a personal story and they mean a lot to me. Thats why I would love to get one I could wear because I love how they look and feel on my wrist.
> 
> Awesome watches indeed...


The "special" piece that i regularly wear would have to be my anniversary titan Nav B Chrono.


----------



## yankeexpress

Eodtech said:


> Yes they are and I wear all of my other ones. If I could wear more than one at a time, I totally would :-d I just keep those separate because of how I got them. Its a personal story and they mean a lot to me. Thats why I would love to get one I could wear because I love how they look and feel on my wrist.
> 
> Awesome watches indeed...


Here is one, gently broken in:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-steinhart-ovm-maxi-le-3880034.html


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Yankee, I did see that one. But, I am a little over extended after Christmas and buying the OOVC white dial a few days ago... I am sure you are all sadly familiar with that situation


----------



## roguehog

Watchfreek said:


> I make an exception for DLC ones which are prone to scratches and impossible to repair (cheaply), especially when they're super special. Right, Richard?


I wear my dlc pieces too sometimes to cook. Just like pams, no matter how careful u are uit will suffer dinga and nicks. Adds character. I'm ok with it personally. But it does hurt when i notice them.

I know of a guy who has a black marker perpetually in his pocket to "coat" his steinhart ocean 1 black's nicks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

roguehog said:


> I wear my dlc pieces too sometimes to cook. Just like pams, no matter how careful u are uit will suffer dinga and nicks. Adds character. I'm ok with it personally. But it does hurt when i notice them.
> 
> I know of a guy who has a black marker perpetually in his pocket to "coat" his steinhart ocean 1 black's nicks.


Got a trio of DLC to wear, though the middle custom OBM-DLC usually gets the nod










Got a few Black Sharpie markers handy for any tiny issues


----------



## Watchfreek

roguehog said:


> I wear my dlc pieces too sometimes to cook. Just like pams, no matter how careful u are uit will suffer dinga and nicks. Adds character. I'm ok with it personally. But it does hurt when i notice them.
> 
> I know of a guy who has a black marker perpetually in his pocket to "coat" his steinhart ocean 1 black's nicks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha now that's a bit OTT but you're right, most people don't mind the battle scars. I'm admittedly a bit more anal. Markers aren't "perfect" enough for me either so I just avoid pvd/DLC (Pams dlc are a bit more durable though). My Triton last edition's DLC bezel took a beating....so I had to have it replaced ? so now I baby the mil47 DLC...I do hope they either use better DLC or just don't make too many in that finish.


----------



## roguehog

Watchfreek said:


> Haha now that's a bit OTT but you're right, most people don't mind the battle scars. I'm admittedly a bit more anal. Markers aren't "perfect" enough for me either so I just avoid pvd/DLC (Pams dlc are a bit more durable though). My Triton last edition's DLC bezel took a beating....so I had to have it replaced  so now I baby the mil47 DLC...I do hope they either use better DLC or just don't make too many in that finish.


Polished dials are ding and scratch magnets too. Hahaha

The sturdiest of such ip coatings among my watches has to be the breitling blacksteel. Though it's pvd, it's sturdier than some dlc's. imo, steinhart's dlc isnt anywhere near kost of the narket leaders but hen again, thwy cost a fraction of those. And u gwt what u pay for with steinhart and that is what i like about steinies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Yankee, Im gonna have to pull a word back from the 80's to adequately describe your DLC's. Those are seriously *****en..


----------



## MrDagon007

I don't own the one Steinhart I find sexiest of all. A small run Czech forum edition.








I have been thinking of recreating the wonderful dial myself as a one-off project. But, being a fresh dad this is backburner stuff now!

From my own collection, I bought 6 Steinharts, still have 5, I like my premium flieger 44 most. Especially and surprisingly on an elegant rubber strap by Hirsch!


----------



## Watchfreek

roguehog said:


> Polished dials are ding and scratch magnets too. Hahaha
> 
> The sturdiest of such ip coatings among my watches has to be the breitling blacksteel. Though it's pvd, it's sturdier than some dlc's. imo, steinhart's dlc isnt anywhere near kost of the narket leaders but hen again, thwy cost a fraction of those. And u gwt what u pay for with steinhart and that is what i like about steinies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree! What are you cooking btw? How do you ding your watch doing it? Do you flip your pan/wok and juggle and flip your pepper shakers?

Polished bezels are a pain but I have appropriate polishing agents for those.


----------



## roguehog

Watchfreek said:


> Totally agree! What are you cooking btw? How do you ding your watch doing it? Do you flip your pan/wok and juggle and flip your pepper shakers
> 
> Polished bezels are a pain but I have appropriate polishing agents for those.


Haha no i dont ding them while cooking. They have yet to suffer scratches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek

Inevitably dlc will wear down too. I should say that they do look awesome though but I just just can't stand the scars 😊


----------



## Eodtech

I actually put my DLC on a leather band because I couldn't stand the few very minor scratches I had on my bracelet clasp. I didn't know about the Sharpie trick though. That's a great idea.


----------



## Watchfreek

As long as it's not glossy dlc like on the edge of the triton last ed's bezel.

Washing dishes with the oovc is risky too btw😢


----------



## Eodtech

I can't wait to wash dishes with my new white dial version around the middle of January


----------



## SirVantes

Difficult to find? For me, the Ocean 1 vintage aka "Comex"


----------



## morganc14

I have three, but my holy grail Steiny would be the original version Ocean One Vintage Red. I would love one of these. Simply the best looking watch made!









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13gsc13

My most treasured Steinhart is my Mark II Ltd Edition - only 20 made 
I really like the red accents on the dial


----------



## Eodtech

13gsc13, That is an amazing watch. It think that would be my favorite too 

Bob.


----------



## Andy Deason

Eodtech said:


> Hello Everyone -
> 
> I was just looking at and wearing my favorite Steinhart tonight and I was thinking how lucky I was to own it. It prompted me to think about what you all thought was your most treasured Steinhart. I have been hunting and collecting Steinhart's for a few years now. I really appreciate the quality, value and design of what Steinhart has produced over the years. I know many of you have been collecting for a lot longer than I have and hoped that you would share your favorite or most difficult to acquire piece.
> 
> The watch I am wearing tonight is my Black Sea. It is an incredibly beautiful and amazingly designed watch. I find myself looking at it all the time even if I'm not wearing it. If I cold figure out how to post a pic I would share it with you guys.
> 
> Thank you in advance and I can't wait to hear all about your most precious Steinhart's..!!!
> 
> Bob.


I don't own a Steinhart, but I am an EOD Tech, so we have that in common! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

SirVantes said:


> Difficult to find? For me, the Ocean 1 vintage aka "Comex"
> 
> View attachment 10345162


The Grail for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

"I don't own a Steinhart, but I am an EOD Tech, so we have that in common!"

Hi Andy, and welcome to the WUS forum. I can't help you with your career choice (Too late for that) but I am certain if you hang around this place more than a few Steinhart's will make their way onto you wrist soon enough :roll:

Bob.


----------



## twintop

Neither are rare, but for some reason I can't see myself selling either one.









The original O1V with ST5 movement and a O1VR MkI are my other Steinhart's in the collection.


----------



## Broten

My Steinhart/Aramar GMT keeps making the cut when I thin out the herd. It's definitely a favorite.








And I've bought, sold, then bought this watch back. I know it's not "rare", but indeed rare on the DLC bracelet.


----------



## DeepThought

Sooo Regret selling my GP LE...really miss it

Would give anything to have another...if anyone is selling, please PM me


----------



## Eodtech

I can't seem to open any of the attachments which I am assuming are pics of your fav watches. Am I doing something wrong or is anyone else not able to open the links? I wold love to the watches you guys treasure...

Bob.


----------



## TheGanzman

I must heartily agree w/SirVantes - here's my one-off Comex homage, lovingly restored/recased by Steinhart just about a year ago; also upgraded with Steinhart's VERY fine domed sapphire crystal and a more "correct to the original Comex" bezel. Mine is now TRULY "one-off", as I've "upgraded" the bezel insert to have a "10" instead of a hash mark (like the original Submariner Comex) and changed out the bezel "pip" to C3 as well. It also has a lightweight, hollow end-links, tapered bracelet that closely resembles the original Rolex bracelet. It is STILL my all-time favorite watch - I wear it almost EVERY day, and I don't think there is ANY (reasonable) amount of $ that would cause me to part with it; in fact, I'm wearing it as I type:


----------



## Eodtech

Absolutely Amazing..!!! That is why I started this thread. I am very happy for you and jealous all at the same time. I have wanted one of those since they came out. Thank you for posting the pic and the description... Did I say it was frigging Amazing yet...??? Awesome, just Awesome...!!!

Bob.


----------



## Broten

Eodtech said:


> I can't seem to open any of the attachments which I am assuming are pics of your fav watches. Am I doing something wrong or is anyone else not able to open the links? I wold love to the watches you guys treasure...
> 
> Bob.


.
Something not right with the forum today.


----------



## roguehog

Ah yes! The first gen o1v with st5. Glad to have gotten that.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Thats a definite score indeed Rouge. I wish I would have jumped on that one too. However, I just ordered the Ocean Vintage GMT Gunter Steinhart Special Edition.... I need an intervention :roll: Any one else need a ride to a meeting??

Bob.


----------



## Kilovolt

Definitely out of my seven Steinharts this titanium LE is my most treasured one:


----------



## twintop

Eodtech said:


> I can't seem to open any of the attachments which I am assuming are pics of your fav watches. Am I doing something wrong or is anyone else not able to open the links? I wold love to the watches you guys treasure...
> 
> Bob.


There was something wrong with the forum yesterday, I edited my post so my pics would be visible ;-)


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks twintop, now I can see all of the pic's. You guys have a lot of great watches for sure. Thank you for taking the time to show them all. Keep the pic's and the stories coming. I still can't get over the quality, the look and feel, attention to detail and value of the watches from Steinhart. Its simply amazing how they can do that for the price. I will be a fan for life I am sure.

BTW, Happy New Year from California. I hope 2017 brings you all many more great Steinhart's to treasure and wear. 

Cheers and be safe tonight if you are going to any big public events...

Bob.


----------



## Heiner

These are mine:



















...and a happy New Year - it's 20 min past 12 over here!


----------



## twintop

Quite the pair you got there Heiner, the central seconds 6497 flieger duo.
If only I could find one for sale :-( only the A-muster and I would be happy


----------



## Ed.YANG

#122


----------



## Dec1968

TheGanzman said:


> I must heartily agree w/SirVantes - here's my one-off Comex homage, lovingly restored/recased by Steinhart just about a year ago; also upgraded with Steinhart's VERY fine domed sapphire crystal and a more "correct to the original Comex" bezel. Mine is now TRULY "one-off", as I've "upgraded" the bezel insert to have a "10" instead of a hash mark (like the original Submariner Comex) and changed out the bezel "pip" to C3 as well. It also has a lightweight, hollow end-links, tapered bracelet that closely resembles the original Rolex bracelet. It is STILL my all-time favorite watch - I wear it almost EVERY day, and I don't think there is ANY (reasonable) amount of $ that would cause me to part with it; in fact, I'm wearing it as I type:


You have the Holy Grail for sure due to all the mods/repairs that have been performed on it. Steinhart should issue a version of yours and call it 'The Ganzman'.

I'd buy two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

HI Ed - 

I just checked this thread and saw the pic of your Grand Prix. What is really cool is that I am wearing mine as I am reading this. Great minds I guess...!!  Its one of my favorite Steinhart's. I feel incredibly lucky to have been able to get one and even more fortunate that others feel the same way about them. They are incredible watches. I hope you wear yours often and enjoy it every time. Cheers to your good health in the New Year..!!

Bob.


----------



## Eodtech

Resurrecting this old thread to see if anyone has picked up any new "treasured" Steinhart's..???



Bob.


----------



## MrDagon007

Kilovolt said:


> Definitely out of my seven Steinharts this titanium LE is my most treasured one:
> 
> View attachment 10358706


That is the one I regret not buying. Splendid.
It was in the earlier days of my WIS-dom when I couldn't bring myself to order a $1K+ watch, a principle I have broken already a few times since.


----------



## Tony A.H

MrDagon007 said:


> That is the one I regret not buying. Splendid.
> It was in the earlier days of my WIS-dom when I couldn't bring myself to order a $1K+ watch, a principle I have broken already a few times since.


one of the members here is selling his. if you're interested.


----------



## MrDagon007

Tony A.H said:


> one of the members here is selling his. if you're interested.


Thanks for the heads-up!
Even after all the discounts so far I still find it an ambitious price.


----------



## Watchfreek

MrDagon007 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up!
> Even after all the discounts so far I still find it an ambitious price.


Errr, what???!!!!


----------



## MrDagon007

Watchfreek said:


> Errr, what???!!!!


sorry I was in too much haste.
I meant and should have added "for my current situation and priorities"
It is still to my knowledge and taste the sexiest steinhart I ever saw.


----------



## N0cturnal

The most difficult thing to find on a steinhart?
Proper sized lugs...
They are so long!!


Eodtech said:


> Hello Everyone -
> 
> I was just looking at and wearing my favorite Steinhart tonight and I was thinking how lucky I was to own it. It prompted me to think about what you all thought was your most treasured Steinhart. I have been hunting and collecting Steinhart's for a few years now. I really appreciate the quality, value and design of what Steinhart has produced over the years. I know many of you have been collecting for a lot longer than I have and hoped that you would share your favorite or most difficult to acquire piece.
> 
> The watch I am wearing tonight is my Black Sea. It is an incredibly beautiful and amazingly designed watch. I find myself looking at it all the time even if I'm not wearing it. If I cold figure out how to post a pic I would share it with you guys.
> 
> Thank you in advance and I can't wait to hear all about your most precious Steinhart's..!!!
> 
> Bob.


----------



## hooperman42

I think your Deep Sea would be nice as my pick if we could get them in the USA


----------



## Eodtech

Hooperman - 

If you meant the BlackSea, yes it is absolutely one of my Favs. I am actually wearing it right now. They are super rare for sure, but you never know. I ALWAYS have some cash set aside just in case I run across a grail watch I can't live with out. I missed a few early on in my quest for Steinhart's finest exactly because of that, never again...!!!


Bob.


----------



## ProjectQuattro

Treasured, yes, difficult to find, kind of since it's out of production. But the OVM V1 is such a good looking watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968

The one Ganzman has is my favorite 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Eodtech

Dec1968 said:


> The one Ganzman has is my favorite
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Id have to agree. I have been looking for one for a long time. It is my Grail watch and I cant find one no matter how much cash I have in my pocket 

Bob.


----------



## beckston23

Not really hard to find, but my Nav B Chrono always finds a place on my wrist! It's so practical yet looks the part too!


----------



## beckston23




----------



## Tony A.H

wow. don't think i've every seen this Model before.
looks great :-!. love the white hands (that are rarely seen in Steinhart Pilots). also the mesmerizing Blue dial.



beckston23 said:


> View attachment 12397357


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> wow. don't think i've every seen this Model before.
> looks great :-!. love the white hands (that are rarely seen in Steinhart Pilots). also the mesmerizing Blue dial.


BLUE dial, sir?


----------



## Riker

For the life of me I cannot remember the name of this limited special DLC Nav Chrono but you have seen it Tony. We spoke about it back when it was released back in 2009/10 if I recall correctly. Yes Davo, it does have a blue dial. I'll try & locate all the info on it later if someone (an owner) doesn't do it before me...


----------



## Watchfreek

Riker said:


> For the life of me I cannot remember the name of this limited special DLC Nav Chrono but you have seen it Tony. We spoke about it back when it was released back in 2009/10 if I recall correctly. Yes Davo, it does have a blue dial. I'll try & locate all the info on it later if someone (an owner) doesn't do it before me...


But the one originally posted above is just the regular production Nav B Chrono DLC, which is still available....


----------



## Riker

There was a special one released some years back, i'm sure..... Leave it with me & i'll see what I can find but it might be possible I am remembering a one off watch......:-s:-s:-s


----------



## Watchfreek

I believe you might be referring to this one. It has s/s instead of white hands


----------



## Watchfreek

I believe you might be referring to this one. It has s/s instead of white hands


----------



## Tony A.H

one thing you can Not rely on is my memory :-( :roll:. but it is possible that this Watch was made 8 years ago as James said. 
just went to the Steinhart Gallery on their website and did not see this one.. *the regular production has a Black Dial*. 
now i'm wondering if the photo above is playing tricks on my eyes ??!. it's also possible that the dial is black but the reflection makes it look blue ?!. i don't know..


----------



## Watchfreek

The last one I posted seems blue. The one posted by the other member and the one I posted immediately after with the all white hands is BLACK and straight off the products page. That was my point. I'm not querying the existence of a blue dialed dlc Nav B Chrono, I believe you two.....sheeesh.......


----------



## twintop

One of my most beloved Steiny's


----------



## Riker

I'm still looking for that L.E DLC chrono with blue dial....... Haven't located it yet but I am sure it exists, maybe I just need to call Gunter...!...:think: 

In the meantime you can consider me crazy.....:-d:-d


----------



## Watchfreek

Riker said:


> I'm still looking for that L.E DLC chrono with blue dial I mentioned........ Haven't located it yet but I am sure it exists but maybe I just need to call Gunter...!...:think:
> 
> In the meantime you can consider me crazy.....:-d:-d


Thanks for checking James. The second photo I posted from the gallery looks like it might be blue....

No, Tony is the crazy one. He's seeing a blue dial when it's a black dial


----------



## Tony A.H

Watchfreek said:


> Thanks for checking James. The second photo I posted from the gallery looks like it might be blue....
> 
> No, Tony is the crazy one. He's seeing a blue dial when it's a black dial


LOL.. crazy might explain it. especially when you start seeing things that aren't there .
but might as well need a new pair of Glasses to keep me sane .


----------



## Watchfreek

Tony A.H said:


> LOL.. crazy might explain it. especially when you start seeing things that aren't there .
> but might as well need a new pair of Glasses to keep me sane .


FWIW I'm getting that way too


----------



## glengoyne17

My Black Sea


----------



## Tom_ZG

Kilovolt said:


> Definitely out of my seven Steinharts this titanium LE is my most treasured one:
> 
> View attachment 10358706


I hope there will be one similar to this. Regret not buying it, but at that time didnt understand how special it is.


----------



## Tony A.H

Tom_ZG said:


> I hope there will be one similar to this. Regret not buying it, but at that time didnt understand how special it is.


my advise it to look in the secondary market for a used one. cause i as far as i know Steinhart never re-makes the same watch twice. (talking about the L.E pieces).


----------



## Eodtech

I am shamelessly going to resurrect my old thread to share the three Steinhart's I have acquired over the last few weeks. ALL of these are going to be extremely treasured and were very difficult to find. I searched far and wide to find and it took me an awful long time to find some of these examples. So I just wanted to share them with you today.

I also wanted to take this opportunity to thank the individuals who helped me finally get these amazing timepieces into my collection. (You know who you are...!) I can't tell you how much I appreciate your kindness, generosity to willingness to help. This is truly an amazing forum and community of folks who share our passion for Steinhart watches.

I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. I still can't believe they are here...


----------



## Watchfreek

Congrats Bob. The irony is that some of these took forever to sell out when they were new, at least that was the case with the Kiga No.2, and now people are scouting for them.....


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Dave. Isn't that how it is sometimes? I completely missed the Kiga when it first came out for some reason. (I still can't figure that one out) It is really striking on the wrist. I thought it would be too big, but it isn't. It fits great and is very comfortable, even on the deployment clasp which I am not usually a fan of. The leather of the band is super soft and really compliments the bronze case and gold hands extremely well. 

Im very taken by it so far...


----------



## Watchfreek

Human nature dictates that we yearn what we can't have (easily). For a while I felt really stupid for waiting day and night for its release, refreshing the Steinhart site every minute, just so I won't miss out on ordering it, only to find that they had plenty of stock available for months. At least I got the number I wanted .

Be careful with the Gunny strap. It is very thin and flimsy and can tear at the spring bars, which has actually happened to one of the owners.


----------



## Eodtech

You are right about that...! Im glad you got your number and I am just glad I got ANY number  I had no Idea about the gunny strap, thanks for the heads up. I really like the one that is on it right now a lot. I don't see taking that one off for a while.


----------



## Watchfreek

Oh, I thought you are using the Gunny. Compare the thickness of the leather around the spring bars and you'll know what I mean. The guy's strap tore right off while on his wrist! The Steinhart Marine vintage brown strap that comes with the watch is a lot more robust and looks great on it too.


----------



## Riker

An awesome trio you can be proud of Bob...... b

You going to let Kiga patina or keep it clean..?


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks James - 

They are truly amazing in person and I am very fortunate to have them all together and in such great shape. Things just fell together perfectly and they fortunately into my hands. As far as the Kiga patina goes, I am not really sure. It came pretty shiney and I am really taken by it as it is. I have a feeling I will let it patina at some point, but Im thinking I will let happen naturally. I have seen the videos and read the discussions on how to speed up the patina process, but who am I to force mother nature  


Bob.


----------



## twintop

Congrats Eodtech, those are some rare Steiny's. I especially like the "Comex" Ocean One.


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks twintop - 

I am truly going to treasure them for sure. The COMEX was the one I was really after and it literally took years to find one. I am so grateful to the person who sold it to me. I definitely owe him a favor or two and a several cocktails someday 



Bob.


----------



## RustyBin5

Eodtech said:


> I am shamelessly going to resurrect my old thread to share the three Steinhart's I have acquired over the last few weeks. ALL of these are going to be extremely treasured and were very difficult to find. I searched far and wide to find and it took me an awful long time to find some of these examples. So I just wanted to share them with you today.
> 
> I also wanted to take this opportunity to thank the individuals who helped me finally get these amazing timepieces into my collection. (You know who you are...!) I can't tell you how much I appreciate your kindness, generosity to willingness to help. This is truly an amazing forum and community of folks who share our passion for Steinhart watches.
> 
> I hope you enjoy them as much as I do. I still can't believe they are here...


Ah my Mach 1 - gets misty eyed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

My dream watch is the Bundespolizei- so if anyone has one please do get in touch .... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

New arrival









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

great trip. 
i guess the most fun part in this Hobby is hunting down these Critters. i'm sure feels special adding them to your collection. 
congratulations.


----------



## Tony A.H

wow. Congratulations on this lovely Rare Bird.
i haven't seen this in Ages and forgot what the Case Diameter is ?!!. 
wear it in good health.


----------



## RustyBin5

Tony A.H said:


> wow. Congratulations on this lovely Rare Bird.
> i haven't seen this in Ages and forgot what the Case Diameter is ?!!.
> wear it in good health.


42 it appears to be.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

My Black Sea. As they were made for a Russian forum not many are seen in these areas. Love the unique design, they did a great job. And happy to be a first owner. Waiting for the tapered ocean bracelet to become available soon to add to it.

Design picture


----------



## Eodtech

Well here is another treasured and extremely difficult to find Steinhart. It is an Ocean 1 Red in 39mm. This pic doesn't do the watch justice, it is truly stunning in person. I have been trying to locate one for years and feel so fortunate to finally own this one. If you know anything about Steinhart Oceans 1's and GMT's, you know how incredible rare this one truly is. 

Hope you enjoy seeing it as much as I enjoy sharing it with all of you...



Bob.


----------



## terrasur

Tony A.H said:


> now i'm wondering if the photo above is playing tricks on my eyes ??!. it's also possible that the dial is black but the reflection makes it look blue ?!. i don't know..


I think it's the anti-reflective coating that can lend a blue cast depending on the angle. But a dark blue would be really cool.


----------



## yankeexpress

The OVM-DLC can be fun and challenging to search for. They seem to appear in waves....won't see any for quite some time and then 2 or 3 will turn up.










Of course Steinhart could fix this tomorrow by raiding the parts bin, combining the OceanBlack case with the OVM dial, hands and bezel and sell a boatload.


----------



## Eodtech

Here is another difficult to find 42mm GMT. These were produced around 2006 or 2007. Ive had this one for many years and still I love the Orange and Black bezel. Truly amazing in person...


----------



## RustyBin5

Eodtech said:


> Here is another difficult to find 42mm GMT. These were produced around 2006 or 2007. Ive had this one for many years and still I love the Orange and Black bezel. Truly amazing in person...


Wow another new one on me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatvette

Currently the only Steinhart I have is the OV Red but hope to add a GMT Coke soon to compete&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Fatvette

Currently the only Steinhart I have is the OV Red but hope to add a GMT Coke soon to compete👍👍👍


----------



## ktoo

Ocean Black. Bought in 2011 and worn every single day since. Survived big falls and deep dives. Great watch. Still going strong.


----------



## Eodtech

ktoo - LOVE IT...!!!


----------



## Dec1968

THIS Is a watch with a story and a life.....I LOVE that it is worn out, beaten up, has scars.....that makes it wonderful. AWESOME! I have a very worn and weathered SKX175 that is the same to me. I will never replace anything unless it absolutely fails to function.



ktoo said:


> Ocean Black. Bought in 2011 and worn every single day since. Survived big falls and deep dives. Great watch. Still going strong.
> View attachment 12565897


----------



## ktoo

Yes, treasure your beat up watch. It's has a story.

The only things that have ever failed were the spring bars while under duress - accident/water pressure. Fortunately, only one bar at a time and the watch was saved by the NATO/ZULU strap.


----------



## RustyBin5

ktoo said:


> Yes, treasure your beat up watch. It's has a story.
> 
> The only things that have ever failed were the spring bars while under duress - accident/water pressure. Fortunately, only one bar at a time and the watch was saved by the NATO/ZULU strap.


Ah how nice to hear a NATO strap doing exactly what it's design intended

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Not arrived yet but in the mail. One of only 10 made so it qualifies!







sorry for crappy screen photos, will post a nice picture on arrival

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Mine would my first, and right now only, Steinhart; the Black Racetimer. I found this one on a Steinhart titanium bracelet. From what I've read, they came on a strap? You have to order the bracelet from Steinhart?
This was the first Steinhart I have ever seen in person, as well.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

borchard929 said:


> Mine would my first, and right now only, Steinhart; the Black Racetimer. I found this one on a Steinhart titanium bracelet. From what I've read, they came on a strap? You have to order the bracelet from Steinhart?
> This was the first Steinhart I have ever seen in person, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Very nice. Wears big (high) tho yes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

RustyBin5 said:


> Very nice. Wears big (high) tho yes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a bigger watch, but it's not heavy because of the Titanium? Did not want to fit under my cuff this morning  Also, i haven't really sized the bracelet yet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

borchard929 said:


> It's a bigger watch, but it's not heavy because of the Titanium? Did not want to fit under my cuff this morning  Also, i haven't really sized the bracelet yet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's a fantastic piece. It's their take on the Tudor Monte Carlo i think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony

Since its relase (year or so ?) I have been lusting over Steinhart Ocean Military Maxi. Its like madness to me, but I can not get over the fact it does not have sapphire and as black dial as OVM 1.0.
But to answer the question, in a way OVM MAxi.


----------



## RustyBin5

borchard929 said:


> Mine would my first, and right now only, Steinhart; the Black Racetimer. I found this one on a Steinhart titanium bracelet. From what I've read, they came on a strap? You have to order the bracelet from Steinhart?
> This was the first Steinhart I have ever seen in person, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allez54

Hello from Germany & a not so young 39er Lady in black & red


----------



## RustyBin5

allez54 said:


> Hello from Germany & a not so young 39er Lady in black & red
> 
> View attachment 12592567


My dream watch. Been looking for one of those forever. Let me know if ever looking to find her a new home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

RustyBin5 said:


> Not arrived yet but in the mail. One of only 10 made so it qualifies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for crappy screen photos, will post a nice picture on arrival
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a beauty, please post more pics when it comes.


----------



## RustyBin5

RustyBin5 said:


> My dream watch. Been looking for one of those forever. Let me know if ever looking to find her a new home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much to allez54. I'm now the proud owner









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

xherion said:


> This is a beauty, please post more pics when it comes.










as requested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

My current favourite watch....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner

The other ten were made in black:


----------



## Heiner

Congrats, Rusty - the first and only one in Scotland, I suppose...


----------



## RustyBin5

Heiner said:


> Congrats, Rusty - the first and only one in Scotland, I suppose...
> 
> View attachment 12630545
> 
> 
> View attachment 12630553


I imagine so looks good on that DLC bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

I started a thread over on the Dive Watch Forum entitled "Divers - Post Your Favorite Dive Watch And Your C-Card". Since MY favorite dive watch is my 2009 Ocean 1 Vintage, here's a picture of it alongside my 1981 PADI certification card:


----------



## RustyBin5

TheGanzman said:


> I started a thread over on the Dive Watch Forum entitled "Divers - Post Your Favorite Dive Watch And Your C-Card". Since MY favorite dive watch is my 2009 Ocean 1 Vintage, here's a picture of it alongside my 1981 PADI certification card:


Lovely Comex. Wish it was mine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## interesting2watch

nice strap : )


----------



## RustyBin5

naiper6 said:


> nice strap : )


My wrists are small so I have to improvise with the strap holes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Here is an extremely rare pair of Ocean's. I am not sure if there are very many "sets" of these Ocean Red/Red's in existence. I am proud to be reunited with the 42mm version very recently. I never thought I would see this one again. I am overjoyed I was able to get it back home...

42mm and 39mm Ocean Red/Red "Hellboys"... :-x


----------



## Blacktocomm

A white Ocean 2 Premium gen 1 is on eBay for $1,300 o.b.o. I have the Black, but always wanted the white. Is $1,300 really what the market will bear for these watches? I was thinking more around the $800-$900 range, but not $1,300.

Anyone have any input on finding a gen 1 O2 in white?


----------



## yankeexpress

The OVM-DLC can be fun and challenging to search for. They seem to appear in waves....won't see any for quite some time and then 2 or 3 will turn up.


----------



## Mediocre

The only one I really have any interest in owning is the Ocean Titanium 500


----------



## anrex

I do want to receive a Hong Kong issue Snowflake Ocean One Blue bezel and dial, but for now I'm settling into this...


----------



## Eodtech

Blacktocomm said:


> A white Ocean 2 Premium gen 1 is on eBay for $1,300 o.b.o. I have the Black, but always wanted the white. Is $1,300 really what the market will bear for these watches? I was thinking more around the $800-$900 range, but not $1,300.
> 
> Anyone have any input on finding a gen 1 O2 in white?


Hi Blacktocomm - I have a personal feeling the older Steinhart's will be increasing in value and therefore commanding a premium price in the future. I base that on a few observations over the years. I really believe the older models were better made. I have a few examples from about 10 years ago and I can say from my experience and in my opinion, they are of better overall quality. The cases were nicer, the Stainless Steel Bracelets were far more sturdy and the overall fit and finish was superior in my view.

Now, that doesen't mean the current offerings are not well made at all, just the opposite actually. But, some of the newer models seem to have more issues with overall quality that was not present in the older offerings. (The stiff or sloppy bezels, the case quality and the change in SS bracelets are some of the current complaints I am seeing) Also there are not many of the older watches in pristine shape with the older boxes and included items. Plus, I feel the older ones are more appealing somehow. They seem to possess a "mystique" many of the newer watches don't have for me.

I could be wrong of course, but I have already seen an increase in the asking price for some of the models in the past year and I see no reason why they wont continue to climb. As they old saying goes, "They aren't making any more of those"...

Bob.


----------



## RustyBin5

I agree with that. Have to say tho the price quoted for a white ocean 2 seems inflated too much. £600 I'd say


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

I agree with you. That’s about right for that watch Rusty, $800 USD tops..!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacktocomm

*Re: What is your most treasured or difficult to find Steinhart*



Eodtech said:


> I agree with you. That's about right for that watch Rusty, $800 USD tops..!!


That is what I was thinking. $800 would be great, I didn't know if I had missed something and the prices had jumped steeply over the past 6 months or so.

Since this thread is worthless without pics here is the lume on the Gen 1 O2 in black as captured at Canyonlands in Utah. Sorry for the fuzzy background but my night vision camera phone is no good.


----------



## RustyBin5

*Re: What is your most treasured or difficult to find Steinhart*



Blacktocomm said:


> That is what I was thinking. $800 would be great, I didn't know if I had missed something and the prices had jumped steeply over the past 6 months or so.
> 
> Since this thread is worthless without pics here is the lume on the Gen 1 O2 in black as captured at Canyonlands in Utah. Sorry for the fuzzy background but my night vision camera phone is no good.


I had the same watch. It's a stunner for sure. It's design never really resonated with me for some reason and I let it go with no remorse but it's also ez to see it's appeal. The bezel I think has sapphire crystal encasing it from memory? If patient enough you should find one soon enough. Maybe stick a WTB out there....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richtel

*Re: What is your most treasured or difficult to find Steinhart*

I too miss my O2prem v1. It was a stunning watch with a lot of wrist presence- but a little on the bulky side with it.


----------



## Blacktocomm

*Re: What is your most treasured or difficult to find Steinhart*



RustyBin5 said:


> I had the same watch. It's a stunner for sure. It's design never really resonated with me for some reason and I let it go with no remorse but it's also ez to see it's appeal. The bezel I think has sapphire crystal encasing it from memory? If patient enough you should find one soon enough. Maybe stick a WTB out there....


I love this watch, but I am glad you have no remorse over letting it go! I keep toying with selling it, but there are no divers anywhere near the same price as this that I would replace it with. The bezel is covered by sapphire and the lume is pretty, but not the brightest.

I've contacted a couple people about trying to get one in white, I guess the desire is more on a whim than a serious hunt. Waiting for the right one (and the right price) to pop up someday.


----------



## Blacktocomm

*Re: What is your most treasured or difficult to find Steinhart*



richtel said:


> I too miss my O2prem v1. It was a stunning watch with a lot of wrist presence- but a little on the bulky side with it.


I got the premium but not with the bracelet. It is pretty huge on the wrist, but I think the leather bands I have been wearing it on make it feel a bit smaller. This summer I am debating tossing it on a white rubber to test it out as a good summer fun watch.


----------



## taifighter

Definitel the Apollon Chronograph. Such a beauty, hard to find a deal!


----------



## Eodtech

With out a doubt, this is one of my most treasured Steinhart's. If I had to chose to only keep 5 Steinhart watches, this would be at the top of that very short list. I bought it in early 2008 and it has gotten a little faded over the years. I couldn't see myself with out it  :-x

42mm Pepsi GMT...


----------



## jerseydan31

My OVM39 with Black Toxic Nato Herringbone Strap!!


----------



## RustyBin5

Has to be my Black Sea









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 13gsc13

My Mark II Limited Edition chrono (on custom made strap)
Only 20 made
I love the red accents
Will never be getting rid of it - my 15 year old son says he wants it


----------



## TheGanzman

My two favorite watches. Just got in from WUS Member Aquis this fine OVM 1.0, re-lumed to PERFECTION by Jay at Motor City Watch Works; shown in lockstep next to my ~2009 Ocean Vintage One "Comex" homage. I installed a pair of 22mm shoulderless spring bars on the OVM 1.0 to emulate the soldered in spring bars on the original Rolex 5517 MilSub. It's wearing a 3 ring Maratac "keeperless" strap in 20mm. As was often the case of MOD-issued MilSubs (and which I have embraced), the strap is narrower than the lug width by 2mm:


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Ganzman, I always love seeing your COMEX..!! :-x But here is one of my all time favorites, a pretty rare 42mm Blue dial and Blue bezel Smurf. It doesn't come out very often so I figured you all might like to see it today...


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - As Yogi Berra might have said: "That one is so rare that they never even MADE any of them!"


----------



## Eodtech

Hahahaha... Who am I argue with Yogi, but I know they made at lest one...


----------



## Eodtech

Hi All... Here are my long discontinued 42mm solid colored dial and bezel combinations. I absolutely love these watches. They are amazing to see in person and I hope these pics do them justice... :-x


----------



## RustyBin5

Dayum mac 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

Currently loving this heaps









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

I don't blame you at all Rusty. That one was a long time coming and I am glad you finally found it. Looks awesome on that NATO too...!!


----------



## RustyBin5

Eodtech said:


> I don't blame you at all Rusty. That one was a long time coming and I am glad you finally found it. Looks awesome on that NATO too...!!


It was in the box with bracelet and also a rubber. Not certain but I think it originally came with all three

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinguru

this is my current favorite!


----------



## RustyBin5

Vinguru said:


> this is my current favorite!
> 
> View attachment 13003591


Very lucky man - lovely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman

▲▲▲ - Mine says hello - STILL my favorite watch! Keeps time @+/-0 seconds/day!


----------



## Eodtech

Here is an "Oldie but Goodie" and a blast form the past. It was one of my very first Steinhart's. Do any of you know which model this is without using the Google..? LOL :-x


----------



## TheGanzman

Uh - Isn't that the Steinhart "Busy Dial" model?


----------



## Eodtech

Hahahaha, now that is funny Ganz..!! Lol Or maybe the LSD model from the 60's...?? :-x People say your not that funny, Im here to publicly disagree with them all.. Love it


----------



## Eodtech

Hello everyone...

As some of you my know, I have been collecting Steinhart's and Debaufre's for many years. My friends and family are very well aware of the "issues" I have with the Ocean and GMT's models in particular. I can admit I have a problem that can only be scratched by hunting down and or discovering an extremely rare example of my favorite manufacturer. 

So out of the blue I get a call from a good buddy saying he has what he believes is a Steinhart Ocean 1 I would love. This guy is NOT a watch guy but he knows I am and so he proceeds to describe the watch to me over the phone. From what he is initially saying I'm thinking it CANT be a Steinhart Ocean 1. But as the description gets more detailed, I am starting to wonder if he is right. He describes the outer white box, the small inner black lacquer piano box with the white leather pillow. Now he has me hooked...

Then he moves on to detailing the watch itself. What he is describing I can't believe. I had to stop him at least twice to have him repeat what he said. So after a few minutes of this, I just stopped him and told him I would drive over and see it for myself. When I arrived, I couldn't believe what I was looking at. I had never seen or even heard of this watch configuration in all my experience over the years with Steinhart. So naturally I asked him where he got it. He said his Dad bought it form a watch shop in Germany about 10 or 11 years ago and hardly worn it. So naturally I bought it form him instantly...!

So, with that information, which seemed about right chronologically based on the model and boxes, I contacted Steinhart Germany and asked them about it. The person I spoke with had not heard of this model either, but told me they would ask Mr Steinhart personally and get back to me. So a few long days passed and they told me that per Mr Steinhart this was only an "idea and never meant for sale". Which translates to me as this was maybe a prototype idea and probably only a few were made. So I concluded reasonably that this one was most likely the only example that escaped the factory..?!?!

So by sharing this amazing story with you all I hope you find this Ocean 1 as breathtaking as I do. I am also asking that if you have ever seen of heard of this model in this configuration, please share your knowledge here or PM me with what ever information you may have. As always, I hope you enjoy the pictures of this amazing watch and thank you again for your interest and the common love we share for Steinhart watches. 


So with out further adieu, here is it...


----------



## hooperman42

is it simply the orange bezel that is what in your estimation makes this so cool? Just curious as I don't see any other difference.


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Hooper, yep it is just the Orange Fat Font older bezel from that time period and the back story that makes it so special for me. Ive never seen an Orange Steinhart bezel before...!!

It's only a guess, but another good watch friend pointed out that it's maybe a Steinhart response to the Omega Orange Planet Ocean...?? I don't have anything to base that on other that the obvious similarities. Plus I just think it looks awesome with the SS bracelet and the NATO options...


----------



## RustyBin5

Yowzer. It pops!!! That deep navy nato is the one for it. Or is it black? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Rusty, It's a dark Navy Blue and I agree, it looks really good on that NATO


----------



## Eodtech

Grand Prix...


----------



## Eodtech

This one took me forever to find and it is 1 of only 40 made. It is definitely one of the most difficult to find and it is absolutely one of my most treasured Steinhart's.

Pan Am GMT...


----------



## RustyBin5

Mine too


----------



## Eodtech

Sweet Pic Rusty..!!


----------



## RustyBin5

Nearly summer. Pan am will be a regular wrist I think


----------



## yankeexpress

yankeexpress said:


> The OVM-DLC can be fun and challenging to search for. They seem to appear in waves....won't see any for quite some time and then 2 or 3 will turn up.


Fixed the pic links


----------



## Eodtech

HI Yankee, the OVM-DLC is one of my favorites too. Have you ever taken it off of the bracelet and tried it on a NATO/ZULU...? Its very comfortable on a ZULU and I always get complimented when anyone notices it..!! 

Great Watch....


----------



## PixlPutterMan

I'm sure this isn't uncommon, but I can't get over the quality. Sapphire bezel is so unique


----------



## Eodtech

HI PPM - It doesnt have to be a rare one, just the one that you treasure the most. I think you made a great choice...


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Eodtech said:


> HI PPM - It doesnt have to be a rare one, just the one that you treasure the most. I think you made a great choice...


Well it certainly checks that box. I do love it 

Maybe one day it will be rare


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Eodtech said:


> HI PPM - It doesnt have to be a rare one, just the one that you treasure the most. I think you made a great choice...


Well it certainly checks that box. I do love it 

Maybe one day it will be rare


----------



## Kurt Behm

*Today, it's this....*

The Le Mans DLC that came this week.

Kurt


----------



## Eodtech

*Re: Today, it's this....*



Kurt Behm said:


> The Le Mans DLC that came this week.
> 
> Kurt


Beautiful Kurt...!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T3C

Eodtech said:


> This one took me forever to find and it is 1 of only 40 made. It is definitely one of the most difficult to find and it is absolutely one of my most treasured Steinhart's.
> 
> Pan Am GMT...


Really like this one. Hope Steinhart reissue it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks T3C - As I am sure you know, Steinhart has never re-released any of their LE watches and I don't see it happening here with this one. Thats what makes these designs so desirable and coveted. They are only around for a very short time, they generate a huge clammoring to own one and I applaud Mr Steinhart for not ever making anymore of these magnificent timepieces. It serves his company well having such sought after designs, especially by the fortunate few collectors that have the ability and resources to eventually hunt them down to preserve and share them with all of you. It is also a great advantage to have this forum so we can allow these rare Steinhart Limited Editions to be enjoyed by a much larger and like minded audience who can truly appreciate what they are...!

And speaking of rare Limited Edition's here is my newest acquisition, the Odisea GMT. It was made for a Spanish forum in 2010 and Steinhart only produced 210 examples of this amazing design. Its has s beautiful black 3-6-9 dial, a beautiful ceramic bezel insert, great looking contrasting hands, incredibly bright lume and an amazing color combination that was included on the subtle yet very useful chapter ring. It is a really stunning watch to see in person. 

Most if not all of these fantastic watches are in the hands of collectors and are very rarely offered for sale. I have been after one for a little while now and I am extremely happy to have found this one in such fantastic shape for being 8 years old. So this one has to go under the title of one of my "most treasured" Steinhart's for certain 

Hope you enjoy seeing it and can appreciate its rarity and beauty as much as I do...


----------



## twintop

After a long search, I finally found a Nav.B Chrono 47 Limited Gold Edition!!!
A huge thank you to TonyAH who was kind enough to let me buy his |>
This is one that is not going to leave the collection :-!


----------



## danimaru

TheGanzman said:


> My two favorite watches. Just got in from WUS Member Aquis this fine OVM 1.0, re-lumed to PERFECTION by Jay at Motor City Watch Works; shown in lockstep next to my ~2009 Ocean Vintage One "Comex" homage. I installed a pair of 22mm shoulderless spring bars on the OVM 1.0 to emulate the soldered in spring bars on the original Rolex 5517 MilSub. It's wearing a 3 ring Maratac "keeperless" strap in 20mm. As was often the case of MOD-issued MilSubs (and which I have embraced), the strap is narrower than the lug width by 2mm:


The relume job on that OVM! I'm actually a fan of the fake patina lume on the current OVM, but that lume job is superior, I must admit. Makes me want to relume mine pretty bad.

Also that Comex really grows on me. When I first started getting into watches I really didn't understand all the fuss about the comex dials. But it's really a striking ensemble.


----------



## BigAl80

All of the Marine Chronograph LEs but hopefully I’ll be the owner of 2 out of 4 soon.


----------



## BigAl80

Kurt Behm said:


> The Le Mans DLC that came this week.
> 
> Kurt


I purchased one not too long ago and I'm just not feeling the bond between us. I don't know why.


----------



## Eodtech

Some of my Most Treasured Steinhart's... 39mm Hellboy, 42mm Ocean 1 Red and 42mm Hellboy :-!


----------



## danimaru

Eodtech said:


> This one took me forever to find and it is 1 of only 40 made. It is definitely one of the most difficult to find and it is absolutely one of my most treasured Steinhart's.
> 
> Pan Am GMT...


Oh man, that's a beauty too! And only 40 ever made! What a catch, man.


----------



## Eodtech

danimaru said:


> Oh man, that's a beauty too! And only 40 ever made! What a catch, man.


Yea, that is a very special one..! Its one of the best looking GMT's in my opinion...


----------



## ArticMan

Both "Steihart vintage" and only Steinharts I've ever had. Specially gold handed, tobacco dial pilot is a great looking watch, IMO best they've ever. done. Unfortunately I'm not wearing it now and don't have a better pic that would show the right colour of dial. I guess that they are both pretty hard to find nowadays.


----------



## RustyBin5

ArticMan said:


> Both "Steihart vintage" and only Steinharts I've ever had. Specially gold handed, tobacco dial pilot is a great looking watch, IMO best they've ever. done. Unfortunately I'm not wearing it now and don't have a better pic that would show the right colour of dial. I guess that they are both pretty hard to find nowadays.
> 
> View attachment 13355519
> 
> 
> View attachment 13355521


Very nice - although that crown looks like it's going to do you a serious injury - OUCH!!


----------



## Eodtech

Baltic Sea Limited Edition of 100 made for a Polish Steinhart AD in late 2016...


----------



## Dynamite Kid19

PixlPutterMan said:


> I'm sure this isn't uncommon, but I can't get over the quality. Sapphire bezel is so unique


They need to bring back the sapphire bezels, and add them to the 42mm models!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gregly505

Wow I didn't even know that half of these models existed. Super cool to see these rare steinharts. Thanks for the pics guys.


----------



## Eodtech

I would have to say this is my "newest" most treasured Steinhart. It is a Hybrid of two great already established Steinhart GMT designs that I blended together into this beautiful Black, Blue and White GMT. I hope you enjoy seeing it as much I as enjoy wearing it...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Ocean Vintage Military-DLC


----------



## Eodtech

The Mach 1 Chronograph series: The "Black" and "Stainless Steel". These are extremely beautiful and robust watches and one of the most treasured Steinhart models among the fortunate Steinhart customers and collectors who have had the privilege of ever owning one. I hope you all enjoy the pic's and share my enthusiasm for these fantastic examples of Steinhart craftsmanship ...


----------



## Eodtech

The Black Anchor LE of 100...


----------



## Sixracer

+1 for OVM DLC










I would love a Black Sea or Odisea GMT though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eodtech

The OVM DLC is a fantastic watch...


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Eodtech

Ocean One Vintage "COMEX"...


----------



## OlivierVc

I have the Ocean 44 which is amazing, but I love the Ocean One vintage chronograph. Great hommage,but why is it so expensive comparred to the 44? 
I find it difficult to spend 1000eur on a steinhart, although great quality...


----------



## Eodtech

OlivierVc said:


> I have the Ocean 44 which is amazing, but I love the Ocean One vintage chronograph. Great hommage,but why is it so expensive comparred to the 44?
> I find it difficult to spend 1000eur on a steinhart, although great quality...


Well, to start with the OOVC is a completely different watch than any of the Ocean 44 line of watches. It is a chronograph with a modified ETA 2824-2 TOP Movement from Dubois Dépraz DD 2020. This movement is a lot more expensive to produce than the standard ETA movements found in the Ocean 44 and its GMT version. Also the OOVC has a high domed sapphire crystal and also a sapphire case back which allows you to see the beautifully decorated movement AND it has an incredible 100m depth rating which is remarkable for a chronograph in this price range.

These are the main and obvious reasons, in my opinion, for the increase in price over the currently available Ocean 44's. The bottom line is, you get a lot of watch for your money with the OOVC as you do with all of the Steinhart watch line. This is a beautifully designed all around chronograph with a lot of tasteful upgrades not found in many other watches at this price point. Also, with the new versions just released, you will have a few amazing models to choose from if you decide you really want one....

I hope that helps explain things for you... 

Bob.


----------



## dron_jones

2010 Russian Pilot limited edition of 88 pieces. Will be selling in the future if anyone is interested


----------



## Eodtech

Hi Fellow Steinhart Fans - 

I wanted to share a part of my Ocean 1 collection as Christmas is approaching, it only seemed appropriate :-x 

Steinhart initially offered the Ocean 1 Black in both 39mm and 42mm sizes in the very early days of the company. As the Ocean 1 line became more popular it was also offered in various Bezel colors such as Red, Green and Blue and later with matching colored Dials too. These amazing color combinations were offered in much smaller numbers compared to the initial Black version and are considered very uncommon if not extremely rare today. 

Here is my complete Ocean 1 Red collection, these are some of my most treasured Steinhart''s. I hope you enjoy the pic's...


----------



## RustyBin5

Eodtech said:


> Hi Fellow Steinhart Fans -
> 
> I wanted to share a part of my Ocean 1 collection as Christmas is approaching, it only seemed appropriate :-x
> 
> Steinhart initially offered the Ocean 1 Black in both 39mm and 42mm sizes in the very early days of the company. As the Ocean 1 line became more popular it was also offered in various Bezel colors such as Red, Green and Blue and later with matching colored Dials too. These amazing color combinations were offered in much smaller numbers compared to the initial Black version and are considered very uncommon if not extremely rare today.
> 
> Here is my complete Ocean 1 Red collection, these are some of my most treasured Steinhart''s. I hope you enjoy the pic's...


Fantastic Mac. Love the 20mm jubilee in the 39 cased hellboy


----------



## Eodtech

RustyBin5 said:


> Fantastic Mac. Love the 20mm jubilee in the 39 cased hellboy


Thanks Rusty, I think the Jubilee look really good with the Steinhart Red too..


----------



## Eodtech

RustyBin5 said:


> Fantastic Mac. Love the 20mm jubilee in the 39 cased hellboy


Thanks Rusty, I think the Jubilee looks really good with the Steinhart Red too..


----------



## RustyBin5

Well mine USED to be this







but apparently not as rare any more. An unexpected move by Gunter - and not one I care for in the slightest. If their business model is going to be reissuing limited editions then what's the point of them being limited. Completely sucks tbh. Not impressed at all. And this from a fan...remains to be seen whether I remain so following this.


----------



## Eodtech

These two are very treasured indeed. They are the first and second versions of the Ocean Vintage Red (OVR) Mk1. There are three versions of the OVR. The Mk1 which were the first iterations of this design which were subsequently followed by the Mk2 and Mk3. The Mk1's can be quickly identified by the deep black dial and green markers. The Mk2 has the gray dial and yellow markers and the Mk3 returned to a black dial but retained the yellow markers and lume. Some say the Mk3 dial isn't as dark as the original Mk1's dial. But I have never seen a Mk3 in person, so I can't comment on that.

These two versions are the least common of the OVR Mk1 series. The First Version has the Polished 'Bottle Cap' bezel, original 'square holes' case back and Acrylic crystal. The Second Version has the more common and current 'Neptune' case and case back with the Scalloped brushed bezel and also an Acrylic crystal. A really thoughtful feature on the Second Version, is that Mr Steinhart engraved the word 'Acrylic Crystal' on the case back so this version could be recognizable from the Third and last iteration of the Mk1 series. The Third Version is the most common and is nearly identical to the second version, with the addition of a sapphire crystal and similarly marked case back. (it is the watch on the right of the group pic)

Both of these watches are absolutely beautiful. The deep black dial with its green markers and lume, look amazing through the Acrylic. It brings an overall warmth and individuality to the watch as it ages that, in my opinion, can only be experienced with Acrylic. 

I feel very fortunate to have recently acquired these beautiful watches and I hope you enjoy seeing them as much as I enjoy sharing them with you...


----------



## KevL




----------



## MikeCfromLI

M


----------



## Eodtech

HI Everyone, 

I haven't posted in this thread in a while, so I thought I would revive it with this amazing watch. This is the Steinhart "Indiana Racers" GMT. This watch was commissioned for the Indiana Air National Guard 113th Tactical Fighter Squadron at the request of a pilot and LT Col in 2005 when the Squadron was rededicated as an "Air Intelligence Unit". The "Indiana Racers" flew F-16's as part of their IANG duties. The dial of the watch represents the Seal of the great State of Indiana, Crossed Checkered Flags and an F-16. There were only 20 unnumbered examples of this watch produced and all but one went to the pilots. 

I am extremely fortunate to have been able to acquire this one and I thought I would share it along with a bit of the history behind this watch and the 113th IANG "Indiana Racers" with all of you. I hope you enjoy seeing it... 


Bob.


----------



## KJH666

Eodtech said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> I haven't posted in this thread in a while, so I thought I would revive it with this amazing watch. This is the Steinhart "Indiana Racers" GMT. This watch was commissioned for the Indiana Air National Guard 113th Tactical Fighter Squadron at the request of a pilot and LT Col in 2005 when the Squadron was rededicated as an "Air Intelligence Unit". The "Indiana Racers" flew F-16's as part of their IANG duties. The dial of the watch represents the Seal of the great State of Indiana, Crossed Checkered Flags and an F-16. There were only 20 unnumbered examples of this watch produced and all but one went to the pilots.
> 
> I am extremely fortunate to have been able to acquire this one and I thought I would share it along with a bit of the history behind this watch and the 113th IANG "Indiana Racers" with all of you. I hope you enjoy seeing it...
> 
> Bob.


Wow, you are certainly pulling some rabbits out of the hat this week with this and the Porsche. Good to see that both watches arrived safely...


----------



## Eodtech

Thanks Ken...


----------



## ooshaugh1

Have had this for a while from new. Stunning dial but thinking of letting it go. Doesn't get much wrist time.


----------



## ooshaugh1

View attachment 14261423


Have had this for a while from new. Stunning dial but thinking of letting it go. Doesn't get much wrist time.


----------



## venturacounty

This one by far for me. Was too late and can't find it any longer, but I'd love to have it.


----------



## KJH666

venturacounty said:


> This one by far for me. Was too late and can't find it any longer, but I'd love to have it.


There's one listed for sale at present on here...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/steinhart-gmt-2-asian-market-limited-edition-rare-4991329.html


----------



## venturacounty

KJH666 said:


> There's one listed for sale at present on here...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/steinhart-gmt-2-asian-market-limited-edition-rare-4991329.html


Not the same one. Thanks for looking! I think it was a limited edition from Gnomon.


----------



## KJH666

venturacounty said:


> Not the same one. Thanks for looking! I think it was a limited edition from Gnomon.


I think your picture is the Hong Kong limited edition which has been modified with Mercedes hands. I don't recall seeing the model that you illustrated listed for sale, but I know several owners have changed the hands and some the dial as well.

Have to say, it looks ten times better with Mercedes hands - never been a fan of snow flake hands (just a personal opinion of course).


----------



## Dec1968

Ganzman's Comex model. He has that one and had it redone by Steinhart, complete with the new bezel. There's a whole story behind it, but to me, that's the one.

It's a one-off Holy Grail Steinhart.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=37013570&share_type=t


----------



## KJH666

Dec1968 said:


> Ganzman's Comex model. He has that one and had it redone by Steinhart, complete with the new bezel. There's a whole story behind it, but to me, that's the one.
> 
> It's a one-off Holy Grail Steinhart.


I very much doubt it. Several people have bought modified 'Comex' watches from Steinhart in the last year or so. I had two at one point. The original Comex had the old caseback and polished bottletop bezel. Anyone who owns a Comex with the later case and brushed bezel will have either had a case change on an original watch for whatever reason or it is a straight conversion done by Steinhart themselves. This later version was never commercially available.

The watch on the left is from 2011 and has the acrylic crystal, this was a modified Vintage Red shortly after the original sales finished. The one on the right is a 2019 OVM modification.

The original Comex is a grail certainly, but less so these later mods.


----------



## TheGanzman

Dec1968 said:


> Ganzman's Comex model. He has that one and had it redone by Steinhart, complete with the new bezel. There's a whole story behind it, but to me, that's the one.
> 
> It's a one-off Holy Grail Steinhart.
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=37013570&share_type=t


Thanks - STILL my #1, All-Time Favorite watch that I HAVE or have HAD! If there's a way to take THAT watch on to "Whatever's Next", TheGanzman will FIND a way!


----------



## TheGanzman

KJH666 said:


> I very much doubt it. Several people have bought modified 'Comex' watches from Steinhart in the last year or so. I had two at one point. The original Comex had the old caseback and polished bottletop bezel. Anyone who owns a Comex with the later case and brushed bezel will have either had a case change on an original watch for whatever reason or it is a straight conversion done by Steinhart themselves. This later version was never commercially available.
> 
> The watch on the left is from 2011 and has the acrylic crystal, this was a modified Vintage Red shortly after the original sales finished. The one on the right is a 2019 OVM modification.
> 
> The original Comex is a grail certainly, but less so these later mods.


Well, for MY $ I'd rather have MINE - more "correct to the original Comex" case and more "correct to the original Comex" bezel insert, with #10 (minute) rather than a hash mark; but hey, what do *I* know?
Here's a close friend of mine's REAL Comex:


----------



## Dec1968

KJH666 said:


> I very much doubt it. Several people have bought modified 'Comex' watches from Steinhart in the last year or so. I had two at one point. The original Comex had the old caseback and polished bottletop bezel. Anyone who owns a Comex with the later case and brushed bezel will have either had a case change on an original watch for whatever reason or it is a straight conversion done by Steinhart themselves. This later version was never commercially available.
> 
> The watch on the left is from 2011 and has the acrylic crystal, this was a modified Vintage Red shortly after the original sales finished. The one on the right is a 2019 OVM modification.
> 
> The original Comex is a grail certainly, but less so these later mods.


Ganzman has one from Steinhart. See the link I provided. I wasn't trying to debate you  all I said was that would be my grail.


----------



## marco v

Most treasured:









This one was a little bit difficult to find:









But these ones would be my grail.....


----------



## tweaked2

This one was pretty cool!


----------



## Eodtech

Odisea...


----------



## Morubozu

Waouh i want one


----------



## Morubozu

Waouh i want one
View attachment 14370203


----------



## jjspyder

For me it's my Marine Chronograph.


----------



## Sine80

I like that MarkII


----------



## Morubozu

yes i want one too b-)


----------



## Eodtech

Here is a very unusual 42mm Ocean 1 from early in Steinhart history (2006). It was originally owned by a friend of mine who bought it new from Steinhart in the very early days of the company. The most likely explanation is it's a true "error dial". According to Steinhart Germany, they have NOT produced a dial like this as an intentional part of any production run. So this is most likely a "one off" Ocean 1 that slipped through the final inspection process and eventually made to my wrist many years later. 

As you know, I love the history of the company and also acquiring examples that are unusual or rare. Well this one is as uncommon as they come. I have never seen another one like it in all my years of collecting Steinhart's and even Mr Steinhart himself says he did not intentionally produce this one, Lol :-x

I think it has a unique look and because of its unusual history and appearance, it has become my newest most treasured Steinhart. I hope you enjoy taking a look at this very different example of the famed Ocean 1 Black... b-)


----------



## Vinguru

This is my steinhart GMT Limited edition, made for the dutch horlogeforum.nl in 2011. Only 40 were made!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Skyjuice

Very nice pick up!


----------



## MortenR

Lunaare


----------



## Sonar

MortenR said:


> Lunaare
> 
> View attachment 14544183


Stunning! Is that a mod? Size?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## MortenR

Not a mod, it's a limited edition ***/111 made by the Swiss distributer of Steinhart "Watch-lounge"

Size 42mm


----------



## SundayDuffer

There are so many nice watches here.... i wish i could own them all...lol.


----------



## Ed.YANG

marco v said:


> But these ones would be my grail.....
> View attachment 14343845


----------



## tj1980

I have a Grand Prix also..........stunning pieces!


----------



## tj1980

tj1980 said:


> I have a Grand Prix also..........stunning pieces!


----------



## yankeexpress

OVM-DLC


----------



## Eodtech

Happy Halloween...!! So it's only fitting I wear my "Halloween" GMT today. These were made in very small numbers and released around 2005 or 2006. If it's correct and unaltered, this GMT should come with a Bi-Directional Bezel, the proper case, case back and crown along with the original shiny black lacquer piano display box and white cardboard outer box for that time period.

I think its a beautiful color combination and is absolutely perfect for celebrating today and this time of year...


----------



## sonyman99

Eodtech said:


> Happy Halloween...!! So it's only fitting I wear my "Halloween" GMT today. These were made in very small numbers and released around 2005 or 2006. If it's correct and unaltered, this GMT should come with a Bi-Directional Bezel, the proper case, case back and crown along with the original shiny black lacquer piano display box and white cardboard outer box for that time period.
> 
> I think its a beautiful color combination and is absolutely perfect for celebrating today and this time of year...


2005/2006! You've really looked after that by the looks of it. Or you haven't worn it


----------



## Eodtech

sonyman99 said:


> 2005/2006! You've really looked after that by the looks of it. Or you haven't worn it


Lol, I got it around 2008 or so and it was LNIB. I really only break it out at this time of the year, so its still in great shape... :-!


----------



## jkpa

Don't know if it's difficult to find but it's discontinued with this movement - the Soprod A10.

Superb quality


----------

